# worked on the tank alittle today



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

Please feel free to leave comments or any advice.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

tank looks brilliant man!!!
i wish the water wasnt cloudy from moving stuff around the tank, still a good video none the less.
the best part is the tank is occupied by one of my favortie rhoms ever


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

sapir said:


> tank looks brilliant man!!!
> i wish the water wasnt cloudy from moving stuff around the tank, still a good video none the less.
> the best part is the tank is occupied by one of my favortie rhoms ever


ya a little cloudy due to some plant movement during the trimming and cleaning. It cleared up in about 30 min. It is clear now new vid to show


----------

